
One Map Shows How Many People Police Have Killed So Far This Year in Every State - DocFeind
http://mic.com/articles/124114/one-map-shows-how-many-people-police-have-killed-so-far-this-year-in-every-state
======
jaytaylor
Is the map adjusted to show the relative scale to account for population
differences between each state?

That would be far more informative and revealing than just raw counts.

~~~
hoopd
This map was designed to cause outrage, not to inform.

~~~
mtinkerhess
People should get outraged when presented with outrageous information.

Still, this would probably be more appropriate for HN if it showed interesting
statistical information like police violence per capita, violence against
minorities normalized by population, etc., and presented it with a flashy
interactive javascript chart library.

~~~
Kalium
It's easy to make information outrageous if you're willing to be misleading
with it.

